# What, How and Why



## Dirigible (Sep 14, 2020)

Again, I'm fascinated with this subject and so glad I stumbled across this forum in my daily internet adventures.  Been thinking about this subject in 3 parts.

*The What*
That's what's being discussed since the inception of this forum.  Many great "hints" have been surface, sure, some of them might be explained away, but the sheer volume that's being collected points to something wonky in our history.

You guys writing the articles, keep up the great work... I'm in awe of your research ability and would really like to hear how you are getting the ideas for these threads.

*The How*
I'm struggling with this one.  While the "what" is being defined, the ability to pull off the "rewrite" of history is a monumental task (coordination, people, someone to own the overall plot, it doesn't happen overnight)... it's not just major world events, but down to the cities, towns, hamlets, etc that have their own history... Pick any little town in nowhere USA and there will be history that the locals know; how was this "faked"?  This is a big hurdle for me to overcome.

*The Why*
At some point, have to start serious speculation here, but I think this community is a ways off from needing to do that... evidence needs to be continued to be gathered.

Again, good work all, I'm also excited to see a new post here.





> Note: This OP was recovered from the Wayback Archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2018-06-29 23:23:41Reaction Score: 13


My personal inderstanding that our history is a sequence of mismatched real events mixed with blstant lies started with objects like this.




That’s not me by the way. Just googled polygonal masonry.

Anyways, building an object of this complexity requires a certain technological level which totally contradicts our contemporary linear progression of the mankind. The one being presented by the contemporary science. To avoid addressing the issue they chose to overlook and dismiss it. This dismissed their teachings for me.

If they can not fit technological achievements of the past into their model, than the model is wrong and worthless.

Another sign of BS was the depth of the dinosaur excavations when compared to, let’s say, medieval ones. Same depth but 65 mln years in between. Dinos remains should be miles under the surface. 

From there on, every time I can not find an explanation which fits the experiences of my present life, I analyze things myself. 

The Big Bang theory suggesting that 4.5 billions of years ago something blew up, and here we are was always so ridiculously moronic and unverifiable, that I started to notice a scientific pattern.

This pattern is to explain things in an unverifiable way. Push the stars billions of light years away, do the same to the Sun, use a tooth to recreate a whole animal which lived millions of years ago, give us a bunch of formulas explaining why their “truth” does not match with our natural observations, and there you have it - our made up reality.

I am getting very close to bringing up a hypothesis of the possible reality as I understand it. I’m sure it is gonna have serious errors in there, but at least it might be able to explain certain things the way where they do make sense. Though I hsve to admit that for a traditionalist it will sound mighty crazy.


----------



## Onijunbei (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: OnijunbeiDate: 2018-06-30 01:07:23Reaction Score: 2


The How... Illuminati, freemasonry, royal society, royal institute for international affairs(RIIA) ... They deal with Europe. CIA MI5 deal with China. CIA deals with south america (they are directed by the CFR and CFR is directed by RIIA). Club of Rome (freemasonry) deals with the Mediterranean..U. S. A. is founded by freemasonry and their was even an anti mason political party in the 1800s.. Blah blah blah its all connected at the top... Satan rules the world.. Commence the rewriting of history...


----------



## Dirigible (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DirigibleDate: 2018-06-30 04:48:36Reaction Score: 0




Onijunbei said:


> The How... Illuminati, freemasonry, royal society, royal institute for international affairs(RIIA) ... They deal with Europe. CIA MI5 deal with China. CIA deals with south america (they are directed by the CFR and CFR is directed by RIIA). Club of Rome (freemasonry) deals with the Mediterranean..U. S. A. is founded by freemasonry and their was even an anti mason political party in the 1800s.. Blah blah blah its all connected at the top... Satan rules the world.. Commence the rewriting of history...


That explains meta-history (world) but not local-history (towns).


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2018-06-30 18:28:41Reaction Score: 5


With towns it’s real confusing. Watching some of those old 1906 SF videos reminds me of spectators in the steets of a collapsing city. It’s like an entertainment for them. Those people sure do not behave like victim. Occupational force comes to mind. The victors.

Another thought is time frame mettling. Only this way I can explain to myself the super speed of their rebuilding. It’s either that or virtual reality which would make us an advanced program.

Personally think chunks of time are missing, and chunks are added to give us antiquity.


----------



## Dirigible (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DirigibleDate: 2018-06-30 19:12:30Reaction Score: 1


Grew up in Georgia... Tons of history and we learned US, state, county and city history in school.

The complexity of the local history and how it ties into modified history is what I'm struggling with... I'm believing the what it's the how that I don't get.

You couldn't have someone responsible for editing every little place on the planet.

Maybe that's where the disconnect might be found and proven is with local (small town, not big city) and how it ties to nation or world.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2018-06-30 20:22:16Reaction Score: 1


I think architectural evidence is the best to work with. Pick a 19 century building and try to figure out where it came from, where the building materials came from. What documentation the town has to support the date of the construction. Out of my 3 investigated Seattle buildings I’m sitting at zero proof that they were built when the official version says they were.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: humanoidlordDate: 2018-07-01 00:45:34Reaction Score: 2


the only one i know the answer is the "why"
"who controls the past controls the present" - george orwell



Onijunbei said:


> Satan rules the world


again, please no religion, this is a scientific forum, the entire concept of satan seems to be a invention that wasn't in most religious books originally, but was added later


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ISeenItFirstDate: 2018-07-01 04:29:46Reaction Score: 1


I had a thought.  What if someone, or some group from the previous or tartar civilization sold out their group.  Provided some tech, a plan, maybe a wmd to the others, in an attempt to wrest control over the world. 

I don't think science and religion are mutually exclusive, although humanoid is correct, almost everything we think of when we think of satan is not from scriptures, but from John Milton and Dante.  I find this to fit the topic only because science is very good at what and how, but religion seeks more the why.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2018-07-01 06:23:18Reaction Score: 7


I think I need to start reviewing my understanding of some of the Jules Verne's books. May be it was not such a fiction after all. Captain Nemo is originally from the Tartarian region of India. The whole world was fighting at the time, and we have this description of the Nautilus submarine: The Design of Jules Verne’s Submarine Nautilus. This appears to be a description of an object, an author would need to observe to describe.

Otherwise we end up with  fiction writers designing submarines of great complexity at the time when such things were in tremendous infancy. Officially that is.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: CyborgNinjaDate: 2018-07-01 08:30:27Reaction Score: 6




Dirigible said:


> You couldn't have someone responsible for editing every little place on the planet.


Why not? This is exactly how they go about it. They have techniques where they social engineer group think to self censor. For example recently the Confederate statues of the south are being torn down under the guise of evil slave masters. With this comes a feeling of shame among the locals. Not everyone mind you be the gullible majority, In 50 years not only will there no longer be statues of confederate heroes but the locals will not pass down the stories of these bad men to their children because the social stigma that these men were bad and dont deserve recognition for what ever. Yes there will be those of us that refuse to remain silent but in a time before the internet you'd be hard pressed keeping an honest account of the history in the mainstream. Through this stigmatization they empower idiots to self censor honest history for the sake of the children and their innocence or something equally silly and idealized. You get well meaning yet misguided librarians tearing uncomfortable pages out of books or disposing of the books all together. Wasn't it recently discovered that the head of Swedish Archaeology was destroying viking artifacts but the truck load!



KorbenDallas said:


> Captain Nemo is originally from the Tartarian region of India.


Yeah thats a very cool area of research. War of the worlds could be real and we were usurped by aliens or interdimentional enemies who now run things. Nemo was likely the last survivor of a mega war, he had an intact Tartarian super sub and easily believable that he escaped after the fall.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2018-07-01 16:57:41Reaction Score: 6


Could be whoever he was supporting were resisting the new World setup being forced upon everybody.

Trade federation of sorts is responsible if I was to guess. East India and West India companies so to speak.

That colonization could be just a take over of the world after that mud flood related cataclysm.

Images like below start to look like a planned demolition with a bunch of spectators to me. You do not behave like this during a catastrophic event. This is SF 1906.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: humanoidlordDate: 2018-07-01 19:21:29Reaction Score: 0




KorbenDallas said:


> Images like below start to look like a planned demolition with a bunch of spectators to me. You do not behave like this during a catastrophic event. This is SF 1906.


that picture is a obvious fake
pre-photoshop image retouching


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: The WackDate: 2018-07-05 03:43:01Reaction Score: 8




Dirigible said:


> You couldn't have someone responsible for editing every little place on the planet.


I don't know about elsewhere, but in my country even small out of the way country/rural towns of less than 3,000 population have 'Handshake Halls with high windows', and the secretive group that frequent them can certainly count among their number 'civic' leaders and personages of influence in the town... as well as many average-joe's who would be all-too-eager and accommodating to fulfill the wishes of their superiors.... they swear fealty to the Lodge above all else.

How a Skull'n'Bones man or anyone affiliated with a lodge that Demands secrecy of members and unwavering support of other members in all matters (lodge related or not) can be viewed as Fit to lead or make decisions for a town mostly comprimised of non-members is beyond me. 

With little circles of power like that in near every town, running the town (at least back in the day), it wouldn't be too hard to implement a little rewritting hear n there. And no, the whole fraterinty/lodge would not have to be in on it, only a couple at the top might know the reason/plan... the rest are just trying their best to brown-nose their way up the pecking order, following orders.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MoonWatcherDate: 2018-07-13 13:35:36Reaction Score: 3




KorbenDallas said:


> My personal inderstanding that our history is a sequence of mismatched real events mixed with blstant lies started with objects like this.
> 
> View attachment 3850That’s not me by the way. Just googled polygonal masonry.
> 
> ...


Sorry. Idk how to reply without the full quote.
You said this: "This pattern is to explain things in an unverifiable way," which is F**king genius. I could go on and on about scales and rulers and weights and measures but there's so many puns involved it ends up sounding retarded so I just write poetry. Anyway, it all leads back to the snake of Eden. I believe it's a metaphor for the letter 's' in a way because of the effect this one little letter can have on all different kinds of words, and therefore actual living situations. Besides the obvious - that it looks like a snake - it can create multiples of whatever it 'touches'. It conveys possession - which is F**king huge when it comes to 'living experience dealing with the real world kind of stuff'. My point is you're right - the most important imaginary 'stuff' we work with like numbers and concepts are purposely designed to befuddle us. It's a miracle the metric system and scientific notation even exist. I believe if you keep this in mind while observing snakes and dragons and maybe gargoyles in architecture you'll see something more than me.

"Arithmetic is useful because it discourages consideration of the real world" ~ Plato's Republic

I've limited my own query to the human condition and that of other life forms and I actually achieved a lot more than I ever expected, but like I said, communication itself is so fundamentally flawed that I can't even articulate what I've 'found' outside of the proper context. I'm sure something will come across my eye here that provides an appropriate intro eventually.

	Post automatically merged: 7/13/18



The Wack said:


> How a Skull'n'Bones man or anyone affiliated with a lodge that Demands secrecy of members and unwavering support of other members in all matters (lodge related or not) can be viewed as Fit to lead or make decisions for a town mostly comprised of non-members is beyond me.


I think we need to determine what 'fit to lead' actually means before making that kind of judgement. A dynastic organisation with powerful roots that go deep into the past would seem to be the best kind of leadership, don't you think? Maybe they just have different ideas of what leadership means than we do.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ISeenItFirstDate: 2018-07-13 14:04:56Reaction Score: 1




MoonWatcher said:


> Sorry. Idk how to reply without the full quote.
> You said this: "This pattern is to explain things in an unverifiable way," which is F**king genius. I could go on and on about scales and rulers and weights and measures but there's so many puns involved it ends up sounding retarded so I just write poetry. Anyway, it all leads back to the snake of Eden. I believe it's a metaphor for the letter 's' in a way because of the effect this one little letter can have on all different kinds of words, and therefore actual living situations. Besides the obvious - that it looks like a snake - it can create multiples of whatever it 'touches'. It conveys possession - which is F**king huge when it comes to 'living experience dealing with the real world kind of stuff'. My point is you're right - the most important imaginary 'stuff' we work with like numbers and concepts are purposely designed to befuddle us. It's a miracle the metric system and scientific notation even exist. I believe if you keep this in mind while observing snakes and dragons and maybe gargoyles in architecture you'll see something more than me.
> 
> "Arithmetic is useful because it discourages consideration of the real world" ~ Plato's Republic
> ...


Studies with brain scans show there are no accurate translations between languages, but other studies have shown that the individual sounds have universal meaning.  Interesting stuff.  

I think he meant fit to lead in an American For Of and By the People Kind of way.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MoonWatcherDate: 2018-07-14 12:13:09Reaction Score: 0




ISeenItFirst said:


> studies have shown that the individual sounds have universal meaning


Reference?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ISeenItFirstDate: 2018-07-14 12:18:31Reaction Score: 1




MoonWatcher said:


> Reference?


It will take me a while to find that, but I remember the methodology.  They invented a series of non existent objects and asked people to name them.  They found a very strong correlation in the sounds used to name the objects, something like 80%, across various native languages and cultures. The words were of course different, but individual sounds had beyond statistically significant correlation. 

I'll dig up a reference later.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MoonWatcherDate: 2018-07-14 12:20:14Reaction Score: 0




ISeenItFirst said:


> It will take me a while to find that, but I remember the methodology.  They invented a series of non existent objects and asked people to name them.  They found a very strong correlation in the sounds used to name the objects, something like 80%, across various native languages and cultures.
> 
> I'll dig up a reference later.


Yes. Please do. It's very important to my hypotheses. I'll buy you a drink when we meet on the moon


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ISeenItFirstDate: 2018-07-14 12:53:50Reaction Score: 1




MoonWatcher said:


> Yes. Please do. It's very important to my hypotheses. I'll buy you a drink when we meet on the moon


Not the one I was looking for, but since a beverage is involved (Not to mention space travel):
http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2016/09/06/1605782113


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MoonWatcherDate: 2018-07-14 13:41:11Reaction Score: 1


Awesome! This is one of those things I imagined would be true/accurate but never knew what keywords to search.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ISeenItFirstDate: 2018-07-14 14:03:25Reaction Score: 1




MoonWatcher said:


> Awesome! This is one of those things I imagined would be true/accurate but never knew what keywords to search.


If this interests you search "language of vampyr" and read that thread on the political troll site.  Super interesting.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: aceofarmsDate: 2018-07-15 02:35:27Reaction Score: 2


Hey guys I'm new here I'm definitely not as researched or clued up as you all seem to be so I hope my thoughts aren't to basic.
For me 'how' has already been done. They've already done 'it.' We grew up in the modified system. We here are all late to the party and at the point its too late to change the mainstream mind.

The purposeful modification of history (especially history that doesn't really even need to be hidden) is very peculiar. I'd like to think in reality it could be as basic a childish mentality of 'no this is what I wan't and I'm going to cry if I don't get my way' but the people saying this just happen to be the most powerful people on earth and as a result can change pivotal parts of human history. The same way a music label can squash a career if they don't align with their every agenda.

Profound discoveries are to be kept secret so it doesn't give the impression that we just inherited someone else's castle I believe. I think humans in general like to think they are the most well thought and cutting edge of their generation. No one wants to admit they have and or had help. (especially when it comes to possible extra terrestrial or even ancient technology that surpasses our own)

Also another question how actively this information is being changed? And how far does it stretch? This is my inexperience talking but I'm not sure how western vs asian vs african vs eastern etc school curriculum work. School level history is known to be as water as it can get but these concepts are taught at a college level as well. I don't have a chance to talk to many from other cultures about overall history. I'm assuming most of us are westerners here so that is the only perspective we are coming at it from, and if this revisionist history is universal how was that even managed?


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2018-07-15 02:38:18Reaction Score: 0


Welcome to the forum.

Totally agree that we grew up in the modified system. I think there is one question missing in the OP's topic here. And that is WHEN? I'm trying to figure out when, and this is not an easy task at all.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: aceofarmsDate: 2018-07-15 02:51:36Reaction Score: 0




KorbenDallas said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> Totally agree that we grew up in the modified system. I think there is one question missing in the OP's topic here. And that is WHEN? I'm trying to figure out when, and this is not an easy task at all.


This is a very minor anecdotal story but its always stood with me on my journey of seeking knowledge. I asked my mom about stuff she had learned in school vs the things I learned or how they took stuff out. In how in her generations stuff like learning how to apply for a job, bills, car maintenance, workshop were options at most schools if it was big enough. Where as now it barely exists and if it does its curricular out of school activity.

History had always been my favorite and she recalled learning about how a few of the founding fathers were free masons and described a bit on the handshake. I thought it was incredible they would never include that in today's history books! I almost didn't believe her but I couldnt iamgine her making something up like that and actually got me into re-visioned history. Thats about as much physical proof as I can get from another person.

What do we mean by when is another thing. As in if a specific historical event happened was it covered up right away? or was it done in the more modern years. That is definitely hard to say.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2018-07-15 04:58:46Reaction Score: 1


I’m referring to the most recent reset, if it could be called that. It’s hiding somewhere within the last 250 years.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: The WackDate: 2018-07-16 02:40:08Reaction Score: 0




MoonWatcher said:


> I think we need to determine what 'fit to lead' actually means before making that kind of judgement. A dynastic organisation with powerful roots that go deep into the past would seem to be the best kind of leadership, don't you think? Maybe they just have different ideas of what leadership means than we do.


Fit NOT to lead, is someone who will put his 'secret' brothers needs above those of the townfolk. Who gets the contracts for civic services? The Brother leader will award town money to other secret brothers ahead of and before a regular townfolk... that is NOT leadership of the people for the people. Its not far removed from a dictatorship... if you were one of us, that would be obvious, strange that it wasn't?


----------



## asatiger1966 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: asatiger1966Date: 2018-11-16 10:23:05Reaction Score: 1


Read the thread and will recap most comments. Coming from a small town in northern Arkansas  we talked ,at family reunions, about history dated back at least the civil War . Being  people of good nature  we pointed fingers at each others families for the problem. While eating hotdogs and playing baseball. The C.S.A. Surgeon General lived in Saint Louise, Mo was my cousin. The family lost three brothers in Tennessee. During the Revolutionary  War the family fought with the North Caroline Line, Infantry  Division and were pensioned out after the surrender. There were bad guys on both sides equally.

How do " they " control. Many methods some yet to be understood. They run their agenda in plain sight. While keeping you distracted with fear that "they" manufacture. Spiting the smallest groups against everybody else seem to work well. Taking the mothers out of the home and to work was a brilliant move.

How to track development  Go as far back as possible and look at weapon design and use. This will give insight  into who the people were threatened by and why. Also look for signs of inferiority or overreaction to slight threats Then look at their religion and ask what if any positive ideas it espouses.   

Bible: The bible is low on my list of history books. It is a collection of riddles, misdirection, false hope, poor math and physics. Picking winners does not seem spiritual. But there is light even in a dark place. So look for the light.
Having a perception of good and bad is likely fostered by lack of historical knowledge. Self esteem issues, peer pleasing and following the line of least resistance. Nothing is for sure or obvious, nothing.

How to lead men and women as a group to accomplish a predetermined goal or objective. There so many attributes to a leader that I will shuffle a few past you.
Demand respect, never lie, cheat, steal. Have a plan, write up decision points on every plan. Consult with  your three top command personnel prior to executing you decision point. Always listen to your people, good ideas come from these sessions. Give praise when earned.
Do not exempt yourself from any deprivation your people are suffering. Stay clean, morally straight and open to different ideas.
Things will go wrong always, focus and fix. Delegate as much as possible. Your people need commutations delegate this out and keep it continuous.
Good luck with my suggestions.


----------



## JWW427 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: JWW427Date: 2019-09-10 19:21:42Reaction Score: 1


Im from a Virginia family. My ancestors fought on both sides of the Civil War, one was a Lieutenant with Stonewall Jackson's artillery.
I bring this up because theres a great book to read if people want to understand Southern folks, "Confederates in the Attic."
Why?

The war is still fought today. It still divides us, north and south.
When I was in Alabama in Sept of 2001, I saw a good ol' boy and his dually pickup in front of me with the stars and bars flag, gun rack, and all the ecoutrements. He had a hand painted sign:
"We love New York."

Wow, Ill never forget that!
After 9/11, the Deep State PTB (Bush Sr, Cheney, and Rumsfeld, et al)  tried in vain to scare us and divide us further.
It had the opposite effect. It brought us all together, even for just six months or a year.
Americans are like all people on Earth, their hearts are really full of love, honesty, strength, and honor.
The racism, war, genocide, an inequality are all artificial. Its on purpose. But the PTB and the status quo boys will never fully conquer us, we are too strong spiritually at the core, we will rise up when they push us too hard. Its coming.

Some say the Deep State civil war has been ongoing for 35 years. Who knows?

JWW


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2019-09-11 07:28:15Reaction Score: 3




JWW427 said:


> My ancestors fought on both sides of the Civil War, one was a Lieutenant with Stonewall Jackson's artillery.
> I bring this up because theres a great book to read if people want to understand Southern folks, "Confederates in the Attic."
> Why?
> 
> ...


If all of this is based on the false narrative to start with, there would be a seriously diminished meaning to all of that.

As in if a young child (i.e. John Walker) living in some orphanage was told that his father's name was some non-existent Jack Walker and he died fighting in the Civil War... do we have a family tree or not? What about the history relayed by this Johnny Walker to his children? etc


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2019-09-11 11:27:15Reaction Score: 1


Were your fighting ancestors, the Warners or the Mellons, or both?
If they were of a family divided, in that one brother fought for either side or so presumably one going long with their parents view and one against, for example what tales do you have of their exploits?
This notion of divided families during the civil war strikes me as being an odd one which seems to be almost peculiar to the American Civil War. Least this is the war where it is most often mentioned in the official history retelling. Ostracised family members or different family lines I can understand.
I've never had the opportunity to ask someone whose family was in that position and given your current occupation as a historian along with the probability of the family records of your particular family(s) being more than likely to be off the public record, personal and complete rather than my own which are anecdotal, public and incomplete your insight would be welcome, but if you'd prefer not to reply I fully understand.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2019-09-11 15:09:41Reaction Score: 2




jd755 said:


> Interesting what you write about the deep state trying to scare and divide the American people for the past 35 years given the named people in this photograph.
> 
> View attachment 28861U.S. Secretary of Defense Donald H. Rumsfeld (center) leads Sen. Carl Levin, D-Mich. (left), and Sen. John Warner, R-Va. (right), to the crash scene at the Pentagon heliport September 11, 2001 in Arlington, Virginia.
> Department of Defense via Getty Image
> ...


Wilson?... WILSON!!
Sorry, just had to comment on that photo of remembering this day of confusion and disbelief. Why is there trash lying around? Why are those firefighters looking idle? And why are there people ON the building ABOVE where there would supposedly be fire?
I was in Ft Collins, CO walking around downtown and it was QUIET. I didn't find out what happened until a few hours after, but I could FEEL something was amiss.
When I heard the news, and this was before I was into all of this information and able to see the lies and deception, first thing I thought was "our government did this". With no other info to go on, barely having seen or heard about it, I had that intuition.
I hope more people wake up to "sleeping with the enemy" and STAND UP to stop the war-mongering and destruction of our world. It's getting LATE in the game. Time to bring in some heavy hitters.


----------



## JWW427 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: JWW427Date: 2019-09-11 15:27:38Reaction Score: 5


I have nothing to hide.
I you wish to attack me personally, jd755, then PM me, don't start a feud on the forum.

Yes, I carried my Dad's briefcase from when he was Secretary of the Navy to the end of his Senate career. He was Chairman of the Armed Services Committee and sat on the Select Intelligence Committee. He polished a seat at a powerful nexus. He was an excellent mentor.
From the Kremlin to Buckingham Palace, from every naval base and beyond I've travelled far and wide. It has given me a larger window to see the world for what it is, but everyone's perspective here is important. I'm no one special. Just look what my friend Michelle Gibson has done with her modest video channel so far. She's brilliant. (We are both from the Wash. DC area).

Yes, my Dad knew Cheney and Rumsfeld, but he knew nothing of their 9/11 skullduggery. I've informed him of it, but he's understandably naive. Many of his WW2 generation are, and their reality doesn't accept our theories, ones that will shatter the hardwood floor of everyone's reality someday soon.
Compartmentalization is an ironclad intelligence tool. It works.

Please remember that when Oliver North ran for the senate in Virginia in 1991, my Dad, a fellow Republican and Marine, came out against him.
North had lied to Congress, and if there was anyone at the time who was representative of the Deep State, it was North.
My Dad is a stand up guy, and did his very best for the people of Virginia, and he still supports the US Navy And Marines in any way he can.

The Budds on my paternal grandmother's side fought for the North in the US Civil War.
The Warners and Stewarts fought for the South. It was not uncommon back then for even brothers to take opposite sides (and sisters), and they would sometimes meet at a lull in a battle to shake hands in no-mans-land. Cousins versus cousins.

I have never worked for the US Govt. or the US Military. I am not in The PTB Cabal. I am a former pro racing driver and documentary producer. A gear head. An artist and writer. An armchair historian. That is all. As my dear wife says, I'm a "half-assed Renaissance Man."

We are ALL in this fight for big "D" disclosure of our true history. The many differing backgrounds we have add to the colorful and insightful perspectives.
People who make snap judgements about others are cutting our collective throats, in my opinion. Divide and conquer techniques have destroyed other forums and disclosure groups. There is no black and white US vs. THEM. This fight for truth and transparency is multifaceted with many fronts. Look what Laura Eisenhower is doing with her work. She is also from a wealthy illuminati "Committee of 300" family. So are many others. I have cousins who know the truth of this world and desperately want to change it lest we continue to be mired in a society bound by ignorance, debt slavery, racism, endless wars, and the mind-bending secrecy of it all.

If KD and others want me to leave the forum I will, just PM me.
My only wish is to help.

JWW


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2019-09-11 16:11:46Reaction Score: 1




JWW427 said:


> I have nothing to hide.
> I you wish to attack me personally, jd755, then PM me, don't start a feud on the forum.
> 
> Yes, I carried my Dad's briefcase from when he was Secretary of the Navy to the end of his Senate career. He was Chairman of the Armed Services Committee and sat on the Select Intelligence Committee. He polished a seat at a powerful nexus. He was an excellent mentor.
> ...


Not again. There must be something about the way I word things that upsets people. Once again I say any offence sits in the offended.

Thanks for the insights, into both the civil war and your fathers political career. Just found it interesting that you posted what you did and just prior to reading it that image of 9/11 appeared when searching for something entirely unrelated and your statement seemed a little incongrous with the image contents. Given the broad church of topics you are knowledgeable about and your impressive contacts and as you have just outlined, interesting life, you clearly have much to share so carry on. I'll refrain from commenting on your posts if that makes you feel more comfortable.

See thats the bit I don't get with this particular war event. I often hear rather read of the brother/cousin vs brother/cousin conflict during the American civil war but never have I come across any family which has recollections or stories backed by documentary evidence of this family conflict as I feel few families would be able to survive such a divisive situation and given what I've read about the war I frankly struggle to figure out how any family could be torn apart by the causes of the war which I feel wasn't anything like the mainstream story, though not much idea what it was in reality. I had hopes your family may have had some.


----------



## anotherlayer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: anotherlayerDate: 2019-09-11 16:33:26Reaction Score: 3




JWW427 said:


> I have nothing to hide.
> I you wish to attack me personally, jd755, then PM me, don't start a feud on the forum.
> ....
> If KD and others want me to leave the forum I will, just PM me.
> ...


jd755 was most certainly not attacking you. You got him all wrong and no one wants you to leave the forum. I feel like you are scared and divided. No one is here to attack others. I enjoy reading your thoughts, stay with us!


----------



## JWW427 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: JWW427Date: 2019-09-11 17:05:46Reaction Score: 2


Sorry if I was wrong about JD755. But he shouldn't judge people like book covers.
Just because people are photographed next to tyrants, doesn't mean they are in league with them.
Im not scared, I just outted myself by mistake.
Its my fault, really.
This is an important forum bar none. And the folks here are brilliant.

My wife says my beard makes me look Like Capt. Haddock so I changed my avatar!
JWW


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2019-09-11 17:34:33Reaction Score: 1




KorbenDallas said:


> If all of this is based on the false narrative to start with, there would be a seriously diminished meaning to all of that.
> 
> As in if a young child (i.e. John Walker) living in some orphanage was told that his father's name was some non-existent Jack Walker and he died fighting in the Civil War... do we have a family tree or not? What about the history relayed by this Johnny Walker to his children? etc


That's the thing. My families genealogical record has next to no military involvement after WW1 and none before going back through all four lines, two paternal and two maternal. During WW1 there were three soldiers in the Army, all conscripts and during WW2 my grandad voluntarily served in the Royal Navy from 1940-45. My dad did two years National Service aka conscription during the fifties. None of them were killed in the war, all lived long lives afterwards although only my grandad was alive during my lifetime (and my dad of course) and he said very little about his time in the Navy. What little I did get about his navy days were tales via my dad and my own archive searching back in the days before computers and internet made things accessible.
All of which contradicts everything I have been taught and told 'happened' according to 'official history' over the timeframe of my genealogical research
Reconciling the personal with the official has proved to be impossible.


----------



## JWW427 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: JWW427Date: 2019-09-11 17:51:59Reaction Score: 1


Thats my experience too, JD755.
Most men of that generation won't talk about much.
The horrors were just too overwhelming to process sometimes.

The US Civil War was so long ago. All we have are personal diaries––better than the history books!
My family has nothing but a photo of my great-great uncle with a long beard.
My Dad said that when he and his brother were kids, uncle George would shake his wrist––it had a bullet in it––and say: "Damned Yankees!"
JWW


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2019-09-11 18:18:10Reaction Score: 1


All my grandad did say, to my dad who related it to me, was he was in Oran and he had just left a ship he had friends on and a plane appeared and bombed the ship killing his friends. He was unharmed. Other than that he always, always put down anyone mouthing off about 'the glory of war' in any of the bowling clubs/games/pubs/bars he found himself in. There is nothing glorious about killing on command or words to that effect. He never mentioned his time on Arctic and Atlantic convoy duties or his time in the med as part of Force H where his ship helped sink a U boat.
My dad and I always got the impression it was short sharp horror and long, very long periods where nothing was happening. A probability borne out by his time during the second half of the war when the sloop he was on was damaged in a collision and suffering wear and tear of a decade of use had to be drydocked for repair he was reassigned to an "American tin can" (a lend lease destroyer from WW1) that spent more time alongside than it did at sea. He seemed to have a rather dim view of American involvement and a dimmer view of the destroyer.

Point being his experience, scant as it is, contradicts the official history as it is told here. May be different elsewhere. This on a conflict my mam and dad lived through. The only German 'thing' either of them saw, was a German fighter chasing a military ambulance up a hill near where my mam lived and my dad watched and/or heard some planes 'attack' an island which had been lit to resemble a battleship just off the coast of the town where he lived. Cannot remember details and they are both beyond talking with now.

Official history it appears is under constant revision for reasons I know not under the guise of updating. When it comes to the Civil War in America it falls apart under even the most cursory inspection of any of the events which is why I seek but never seem to find family tales that have travelled through time. Certainly many of the major characters we get 'sold' are as not as they appear to be and tis possible most of them are fabrications.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2019-09-11 18:19:37Reaction Score: 2


Yeah, but...
Since most people don't travel far and wide, or have the means to (especially back WHEN), they take the news of the day as it's fed to them. Heresay and word of mouth and the good old newspaper, radio or television.
So, WHO KNOWS who they were actually shooting at or blowing up or what they'd been led to believe via the media. SOMETHING went down, that's for sure and people died, but it's hardly ever for reasons we think it is. Destroyed a lot of property though. And mansions. Books and libraries were burned under false pretenses.
But we ALL have different perspectives and experiences to share. THAT'S what makes us special. Not really the online flagellation or self-stimulation.


----------



## JWW427 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: JWW427Date: 2019-09-11 18:28:16Reaction Score: 0


Huzzah to you both on that.
JWW


----------



## SuperTrouper (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SuperTrouperDate: 2019-09-12 00:45:33Reaction Score: 1




jd755 said:


> This notion of divided families during the civil war strikes me as being an odd one which seems to be almost peculiar to the American Civil War. Least this is the war where it is most often mentioned in the official history retelling.


Sorry to interlude, but I can give you plenty of examples from my own and other families in the former Yugoslavia during WWII. Brothers were fighting against one another. My late maternal grandfather told me this first hand. It all depended on who was around the village when various mobs were recruiting. I've heard numerous similar stories from other people. Perhaps unsurprisingly, the common people who were fighting couldn't care less about politics, or any "isms". Another story. My paternal grandfather had to fight for Italy, as his village was part of Italy at the time. His wife to be (they met after the war), fought for the partisans against the Italians and the Germans. Total f***ing mess. Cui bono?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2019-09-12 06:32:10Reaction Score: 0




SuperTrouper said:


> Sorry to interlude, but I can give you plenty of examples from my own and other families in the former Yugoslavia during WWII. Brothers were fighting against one another. My late maternal grandfather told me this first hand. It all depended on who was around the village when various mobs were recruiting. I've heard numerous similar stories from other people. Perhaps unsurprisingly, the common people who were fighting couldn't care less about politics, or any "isms". Another story. My paternal grandfather had to fight for Italy, as his village was part of Italy at the time. His wife to be (they met after the war), fought for the partisans against the Italians and the Germans. Total f***ing mess. Cui bono?


Thank you.
Hope I word this right, so none in your family but the story is of other families being split?
If I am reading what you wrote incorrectly and your family did have brother fighting brother can you give any insight into how the family endured?
Did they choose a side, were they conscripted, forced at gunpoint, did they reconcile after the end of the fighting?
If too personal please ignore me. It's just that your post is as close as I have come to finding an example of this to me very strange situation.
The sole concern of the three WW2 soldiers/sailors I spoke to, grandad, neighbour, journeyman about the war was getting through it. None mentioned "Queen and country" etc.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: in cahootsDate: 2019-09-12 20:49:16Reaction Score: 0




ISeenItFirst said:


> If this interests you search "language of vampyr" and read that thread on the political troll site.  Super interesting.


Over a year later, you just melted my brain. I have barely stopped reading for the last 8 hours. This is huge. There is much to suggest FL is a dark corner "where light ought not to be shone" - but this plumbs depths of a nature which concern SH and probably way beyond. I may try to develop a post about this site - though it will take days, at least, to make any coherent sense of the thing.

Thanks for linking, 2018.


----------



## SuperTrouper (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SuperTrouperDate: 2019-09-12 23:32:29Reaction Score: 3




jd755 said:


> Thank you.
> Hope I word this right, so none in your family but the story is of other families being split?
> If I am reading what you wrote incorrectly and your family did have brother fighting brother can you give any insight into how the family endured?
> Did they choose a side, were they conscripted, forced at gunpoint, did they reconcile after the end of the fighting?
> ...


No worries. Yes, my grandfather's brothers were fighting for the opposing sides. They did not choose a side, but were picked up as the troops (which were more like militia) came through the village looking for recruits (my grandad was too young, born in 1932). The family really had no choice in the matter. They were focused on their daily agricultural tasks, working on the land, farming animals. Luckily, both brothers survived, and never really faced each other in combat. This was quite common in former Yugoslavia, bot only in WW2 but in the more recent wars, too, particularly in Bosnia.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2019-09-14 07:37:30Reaction Score: 0




SuperTrouper said:


> No worries. Yes, my grandfather's brothers were fighting for the opposing sides. They did not choose a side, but were picked up as the troops (which were more like militia) came through the village looking for recruits (my grandad was too young, born in 1932). The family really had no choice in the matter. They were focused on their daily agricultural tasks, working on the land, farming animals. Luckily, both brothers survived, and never really faced each other in combat. This was quite common in former Yugoslavia, bot only in WW2 but in the more recent wars, too, particularly in Bosnia.


Thank you. It is appreciated.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ISeenItFirstDate: 2019-09-14 19:05:29Reaction Score: 0




in cahoots said:


> Over a year later, you just melted my brain. I have barely stopped reading for the last 8 hours. This is huge. There is much to suggest FL is a dark corner "where light ought not to be shone" - but this plumbs depths of a nature which concern SH and probably way beyond. I may try to develop a post about this site - though it will take days, at least, to make any coherent sense of the thing.
> 
> Thanks for linking, 2018.


I wish you would make that thread.  I haven't the time to do it justice.  It is a deep dark hole for sure.  Good Luck.


----------



## Onthebit (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: OnthebitDate: 2019-09-14 21:09:06Reaction Score: 1




SuperTrouper said:


> No worries. Yes, my grandfather's brothers were fighting for the opposing sides. They did not choose a side, but were picked up as the troops (which were more like militia) came through the village looking for recruits (my grandad was too young, born in 1932). The family really had no choice in the matter. They were focused on their daily agricultural tasks, working on the land, farming animals. Luckily, both brothers survived, and never really faced each other in combat. This was quite common in former Yugoslavia, bot only in WW2 but in the more recent wars, too, particularly in Bosnia.


My thought is that you fought for your job at a corporate entity....so Kellogg vs General mills rather than any belief or value...


----------

